# Telekom Hybrid Erfahrungsbericht



## FkAh (26. Januar 2015)

Ich dachte mir ich teile einmal kurz und knackig meine Erfahrungen mit den Telekom Magenta zuHause Hybrid Tarifen, die es aktuell nur in Nordrhein-Westfalen, Niedersachsen, Bremen, Hamburg, Schleswig-Holstein, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Brandenburg und Berlin gibt, teilen.
Ab März folgt der Start in ganz Deutschland.
*
Was ist Telekom Magenta zuHause Hybrid?*

Kurz gesagt, ziemlich geil!
Es vereint DSL und LTE, aber ohne Drossel.
Man behält seine reguläre DSL-Leitung, aber bekommt noch LTE hinzu, wobei LTE nur geschaltet wird, wenn die DSL Leitung am Limit ist. Die Schaltung erfolgt komplett eigenständig durch den Router, kein Knöpfchen drücken, damit es schneller wird oder so.
Einziger Knackpunkt dabei ist aktuell die Hardware, der Speedport Hybrid, der mit 249,95€ bei Vertragsabschluss, 399,95€ bei unabhängigem Kauf oder mit 9,95€ pro Monat Miete bei einem Jahr Laufzeit über das Telekom Endgeräte Service-Paket zu buche schlägt. Alternativen gibt es dazu aktuell keine, AVM werkelt wohl bereits an einer Lösung. 

Die Preisgestaltung der Tarife ist identisch mit den nicht Hybrid Tarifen, einziger Unterschied ist der Preis des Routers.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Die geringeren Preise in den ersten 12 Monaten sind nur für Neuanschlüsse gültig)

Nicht aktiv vermarktet, aber telefonisch buchbar, ist die Speed On Option, bei der man die nächst höhere LTE Stufe für 5€ Aufpreis bekommt, sofern diese am eigenen Standort verfügbar ist.

Wie bei allen aktuellen Tarifen, läuft auch hier die Telefonie als VoIP. Wobei VoIP nur über die DSL-Leitung läuft, sodass bei einem Ausfall kein Telefonieren möglich ist. VoIP über LTE ist aber wohl in Planung.
Insgesamt erhält man drei Rufnummern, die man verwenden kann ohne Aufpreis. Denke aber das ist bei allen VoIP Tarifen der Fall.

*Bestellung, Bereitsstellung und Anschluss*

Aufgrund des aktuellen, ich nenne es mal, Feldtests, können die Tarife nur über die Hotline bestellt werden, Shops und Online-Shop sind noch nicht autorisiert. Wird sich zum Deutschlandstart aber ebenfalls ändern.
Dafür ruft man ganz einfach die Telekomhotline an und nennt als Stichwort Hybrid. 
Im Vergleich zu anderen Stichworten wurde ich bei meinen ingesamt 4 Anrufen immer innerhalb von einer Minute mit einem Mitarbeiter verbunden, gefiel mir sehr gut. Sehr unerwartet war hingegen, dass mir die 4 unterschiedlichen Mitarbeiter wirklich alles beantworten konnten und das auch direkt, nicht wie man es manchmal von anderen Hotlines kennt.

Über die Hotline wurde am 27.01. der Magenta zuHause Hybrid S bestellt zusammen mit dem Router im Leihpaket, weil noch auf ein alternativ Produkt aus dem Hause AVM gehofft wird. Der Ablauf war top und ging sehr schnell.
Als Schalttermin wurde uns der 9.2. mitgeteilt.
Schalttermin deswegen, weil wir noch analog unterwegs waren, ansonsten soll es wohl ohne seperaten Schaltungstermin gehen, da die VoIP Leitung bereits da ist und nur LTE per Router realisiert werden muss.

Am 30.01. kam dann auch bereits Router, Vertragsunterlagen, Sim-Karte per Post an. 

Ein Techniker rief uns am 04.02. an, um sicherzustellen, dass wir den Router auch wirklich nicht im Keller aufstellen (scheint wohl schon öfters vorgekommen zu sein) und hätte bei weiteren Fragen geholfen. Die hatte ich bereits mit meinen Anrufen bei der Hotline geklärt.

Am 09.02. war es dann soweit, direkt morgens war bereits die alte Leitung tot. Also alles nach Anleitung angeschlossen und es funktionierte auf Anhieb! LTE brauchte ein paar Minuten bis der Empfang da war, aber läuft seitdem ohne Probleme.


*Geschwindigkeit etc. pp.*
Vorweg: Wir hatten bis dato eine 6k Leitung, da wir aber das letzte Haus vorm Wald sind, kamen nur 3k an.
Zu unserer Freude haben wir durch die Umstellung auf VoIP und ddurch bedingt RAM nun volle 6k auf der Leitung, da hätten wir auch bereits vorher wechseln können. 

Hier nun die Leitung ohne LTE, quasi reguläres Magenta zu Hause S.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun das ganze mit LTE hinzuschaltet, was automatisch erfolgt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Speed-On Option, welche bei uns 50k über LTE schalten würde, werde ich erst im März/ April etwas probieren können, da es aktuell nicht lohnen würde, werde es dann hinzufügen.

Nun ist LTE ein shared Medium, wodurch bei vielen Nutzern in einer Funkzelle die Geschwindigkeiten sich verringern (können).
Davon merke ich hier relativ wenig. Im Zeitraum von 19-21 Uhr verringert sich der Downstream meist auf 21,6 MB/s, also letztlich kaum spürbar.
Ich wohne hier allerdings recht ländlich und in der Nachbarschaft ist das Durchschnittsalter auch etwas höher, deswegen wird das ganze wohl in Städten anders aussehen, wobei dort sicherlich die LTE Abdeckung anders ist.

Der Router steht bei uns an der Außenwandecke des Raums und unter der Dachschräge. Je nach Wetter haben wir entweder 80% oder meisten 100% Empfangsstärke, somit besteht auch keine Notwendigkeit für eine externe Antenne bzw. hat der Router bereits einen sehr guten Empfang.

*
Das sind die reinen Geschwindigkeiten, aber läuft es auch stabil?*
Ja! Defintiv. Habe bisher keinerlei Abbrüche feststellen können oder Downstreameinstürze.

*Die wichtigste Frage für Leute, die auch mit ihrer Leitung zocken wollen, wird die Verbindung kurz getrennt, wenn LTE dazugeschaltet wird?*
Nein!
Das LTE funktioniert quasi wie eine zweite Spur, die geöffnet wird, wenn die erste verstopft ist. Das einzige woran ich es merke beim Spielen, dass LTE hinzugeschaltet wird, ist dass mein Ping minimal niedriger wird.
Aber ansonsten merke ich absolut gar nichts. 
Wenn LTE hinzugeschaltet wird, geschieht das auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Sprich ich musste nicht erst warten, dass geschaltet wird, sondern es wurde direkt geschaltet. Hätt erwartet es wäre wie eine HDD, die aus dem Ruhezustand geweckt wird und 1-2 Sekunden braucht. 

Auch über LTE spielen ist kein Problem, wenn DSL mal ausfallen sollte. (Man kann das ganze simulieren indem man den DSL Stecker zieht )

Etwas skeptisch war ich mit dem selbstständigen Aktivieren bzw. Deaktivieren von LTE je nach Auslastung, aber das funktioniert ebenfalls butterweich und bisher ohne Probleme.

Im Router selber lässt sich noch zuweisen, dass besteimmte Adressen nur per LTE aufgerufen werden sollen oder für LTE tabu sind, selbiges auch für DSL. Davon habe ich bisher keinen Gebrauch gemacht, weil ich noch nicht wusste wofür.


Ich hoffe ihr könnte damit ein bisschen was anfangen oder sogar auch schnelleres Internet bekommen.
Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt oder ich etwas im Router nachschauen soll etc. pp., kann ich gerne machen. 

Grüße
FkAh

(Ist meine erste "Review", bitte nicht gleich alles zerpflücken )


Originalpost


Spoiler



Hey,

folgendes.
Bei uns liegt eine 6K DSL-Leitung, ankommen tut aktuell nur knapp 3K, also schon immer. Aktueller Anbieter ist die Telekom (auch nie Probleme gehabt)
Kabel liegt nicht und wird auch nicht kommen, da Privatweg, weswegen das leider komplett wegfällt.
Richtfunk soll hier wohl ausgebaut werden, aber da hab ich auch noch nichts konkretes gefunden.

Kann nun die Leistung durch einen Anbieterwechsel gesteigert werden? Letztlich kommt ja dadurch aber auch nicht mehr an, da der Leistungsverlust daran liegt, dass wir so mit das letzte Haus an der Leitung sind, so meine Vermutung.
Sollte meine Vermutung richtig sein, führt mich das dann zum Telekom Magenta Hybrid S, da zum einen guter LTE-Empfang hier und durch die Kombi aus DSL/ LTE keine Drossel wie bei Vodafone.
Gibt es da noch was andere in Richtung Telekom Hybrid?

Mich würde nun interessieren, ob hier jemand von euch damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat mit so einem Hybrid Tarif, hab im Internet nicht all zu viel gefunden

Grüße


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Hi, 

wenn bei dir kein regionaler Anbieter ausgebaut hat nutzen die anderen Anbieter die gleiche Leitung, kann also sein dass du auf 6K kommst, eventuell bleibt es aber auch bei 3K. Was für einen Router hast du? Ein Screenshot der DSL Info Seite würde uns helfen. 

Telekom Hybrid scheint eine sehr gute Lösung zu sein. Ist zwar ein Shared Medium und etwas teurer wegen dem Mietrouter, aber es läuft bei denen die es haben wohl ganz gut. Je nach Auslastung kommen "nur" 5 Mbit rum, oft aber wesentlich mehr. Bisher hat sowas kein anderer Anbieter im Portfolio.


----------



## FkAh (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Wie finde ich das heraus? Soweit ich weiß liegt hier in der Straße eine DSL-Leitung und die läuft unabhängig vom Anbieter in die nächste Verteilerstation, also würde ein Anbieterwechsel außer eventuellem preislichem Vorteil keine Änderung bringen? Einen eventuellen Leistungsgewinn wird man vermutlich auch im voraus nicht feststellen können, oder?
Router ist nen Speedport W700V,. Was meinst du denn mit einem Screenshot?

Sicherlich ist die Leistung die durch shared und Wetter nicht konstant, aber sofern LTE nicht ausfällt auf jeden Fall schneller. Klar, der Preis ist natürlich etwas höher. Nur eben auch die einzige Lösung nebst Umzug, weil DSL via Satellite ist unterm Strich unpraktischer und auch nicht günstiger.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Ist nur die Frage, ob man diesen Hybrid Tarif auch bekommt. 
LTE Empfang + DSL Leitung führt meines Wissens nach nicht automatisch dazu, 
dass man auch diesen Tarif buchen kann. Wenn es verfügbar sein sollte, wäre
es wahrscheinlich konkurrenzlos, allerdings auch etwas teuer, aber im Vergleich 
zum reinen LTE Betrieb wiederum günstiger.

Mach mal bei Easybell.de einen Verfügbarkeitstest + Bandbreitengarantie.


----------



## FkAh (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Hab schon mit der Hotline telefoniert gehabt. Hybrid S ist verfügbar, aber nur Telefon/ im Shop buchbar, online wohl noch nicht freigeschaltet.

easybell sagt 3.000 kbit/s, garantiert werden 1K. Wären also auch keine 6K.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Bei Easybell bekommst du allerdings eine ratenadaptive Leitung, aus der du sicherlich mehr als nur die 3k herausbekommen kannst.
Bestes Beispiel ist hier TurricanVeteran, der bei der Telekom nur 384kBit/s bekommt und jetzt schon bei 4513kbit/s ist, also mehr 
als das 10fache! Das ist natürlich ein besonderes krasses Beispiel, was allerdings zeigen soll, dass du mit etwas Tuning mehr aus der 
Leitung herausholen kannst. 
Bei LTE hast du aber wahrscheinlich höhere Bandbreiten und eben auch höhere Kosten.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Also, an sich hat eure Gegend Kabel-TV, nur ihr nicht, weil da noch ein Stück nicht-öffentlicher Straße bis zu euch verläuft - hab ich das korrekt verstanden? Wie lang wäre denn die Distanz zu einer normal versorgten Straße? Vlt. wäre es ja sogar bezahlbar, wenn ihr euch da ein Kabel für Kabel-TV legen lasst, worüber man dann wiederum schnelles Internet bekommt - Leitungsrohre müsste es ja geben, da ihr ja auch Strom+Telefon habt. Ich mein: auf die Jahre gerechnet wäre das vlt. sogar günstiger als eine Hybrid-Lösung mit mehr Monatskosten ^^


----------



## FkAh (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Kann ja nur sagen, was dort steht.
Wie funktioniert das ganze denn, hab das im Thread nicht wirklich gefunden.
Was genau ist denn dieses ratenadaptiv, sprich was bedeutet es?

Aktuell sind es 34,95€ incl. Telefonflat, das soll auf jeden Fall gewechselt werden.
Bei Anbietern wo ich es so verglichen habe, sind bei den meisten auf lange Sicht 29,99€ drin. Hybrid wären diese 34,95€ + eben die 9,95€ für den Router, wobei bei den anderen Anietern auch noch ein neuer Router dazukommen würde.

@Herbboy
Wie es an der Straße, wo unser Stichweg anliegt ist, weiß ich nicht. Am Weg liegen 5 Parteien in 4 Häusern. Das könnte man dann eventuell auch aufteilen.
Wo bekommt man denn ne preisliche Vorstellung für so eine Aktion?
Weiß auch gar nicht, was da alles gemacht werden muss? Kabel verlegen, brauchen die Häuser neue Anschlüsse, muss dafür die Straße aufgerissen werden?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Also, man müsste da am besten mal den örtlichen Kabelanbieter fragen. Im leichtesten Fall kommt man quasi am Beginn der Straße über einen unterirdischen Zugang ganz ohne aufbuddeln an die Kabelkanäle zu euren Häusern ran, durch die ja Telefon und Strom derzeit schon kommen, und könnte die neuen Kabel einfach durchziehen. Dann müsste man noch in den Häuser vlt nen neuen Durchgang im Keller bohren bzw. den vorhandenen etwas erweitern und die Kabel-Anlagen einbauen (also Verstärker/Verteiler) - letztere installiert häufig der Kabelanbieter auf eigene Kosten. Natürlich müsste man dann noch IM Haus auch Kabel verlegen und Buchsen anlegen, wo man Empfang haben will - falls es schon Anschlussbuchsen gibt, die bisher zB für Dachantennen benutzt wurden, dann muss man nur das Hauptkabel statt zum Dach eben zum Keller leiten.

Schlimmstenfalls muss aber auch was aufgebuddelt werden und danach ggf. neu asphaltiert werden. Aber an sich bleibt einem da nix übrig, außer mal beim Kabelanbieter zu fragen und vlt auch beim Rathaus vor Ort nachzufragen, wie es allgemein mit solchen Vorhaben aussieht.  

Was man wiederum zB die Telekom fragen könnte ist, ob man vlt einen neuen/anderen Verteiler in eurer Nähe installieren kann, damit ihr schnelleres Internet habt, und was das kostet, wenn ihr euch daran beteiligen würdet. Problematisch ist es ja vor allem, wenn Leute "für Umme" verlangen, dass da zB 100m neue Kabel oder eine 10.000€-Anlage installiert werden soll...


----------



## FkAh (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Muss das natürlich nachher auch alles noch mit denjenigen klären, die hier aktuell den Internetzugang bezahlen.

Hatte eben mal mit unitymedia Kontakt aufgenommen, die brauchen dort nen Antrag woraufhin man ein unverbindliches Angebot erhält.
Ich hab halt selber keine Ahnung, wie hier alles verlegt ist, wurde. Unterlagen haben wir, aber ich weiß nicht wo, weil Straße wurde ja auch alles neu gemacht und erschlossen.
Denke aber mal mit Kabelverlegen wird es unterm Strich teurer als mit dem Hybrid, ist aber aber auch schneller und konstant, muss dann da auch mal bei den Nachbarn anfragen.

Auf der anderen Seite der Hauptstraße (wir haben nen Stichweg an einer Seitenstraße) gibt es teilweise VDSL 50, aber auch teilweise nur diese mikrigen 3k.
Gab hier bei uns auch schon viele versammlungen im Rathaus etc. pp. und letztlich fließen die staatlichen Fördermittel für die Region hier wohl in Richtfunk.
Bei Anfrage mit der Telekom generell für neuen verteiler mit 6k dürften sich in der Nachbarschaft auf jeden Fall Leute finden. Aber gut erstmal soweit danke an euch.

Hab jetzt erstmal nen guten Überblick und dann erstmal abwarten, was die Hausbesitzer zu dem ganzen sagen.


----------



## Amon (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Bei uns wurde letzt ein kompletter Ortsteil in Eigenregie mit schnellem Internet versorgt. Da haben sich betroffene Bürger zusammen getan, ansässige Firmen haben sich auch beteiligt und ein ortsansässiges Tiefbau Unternehmen hat sogar die Erdarbeiten übernommen. Frag mich aber jetzt nicht was der ganze Spaß gekostet hat.  Aber da sieht man mal, wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Weg.


----------



## FkAh (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Nen Weg gibt es jetzt auch schon. 

Ich bestreite das auch gar nicht, nur werd ich hier nicht alle Pferde scheu machen, wenn nichtmal meine Eltern, wegen denen ich mich schlau gemacht hatte, mitmachen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel ist hier TurricanVeteran, der bei der Telekom nur 384kBit/s bekommt und jetzt schon bei 4513kbit/s ist, also mehr
> als das 10fache!


Die 384 kbit sind mittlerweile geschichte. Wir sind sein mitte januar 2015 ausgebaut. Jetzt bietet die tkom an meinem flecken 25 mbit.
Das problem damit ist nur, jetzt braucht es keiner mehr.  Ich bin noch der einzige, der das inet richtig nutzt und ich muß keine 2 GB daten in unter 5 min. saugen.  (meine eltern schauen bestenfalls online mal nach dem wetter)
Also warte ich darauf, das der anschluß meiner eltern zwangs-umgestellt wird und dann wird es im netzwerk integriert. (easybell bleibt aber als backup)

@ FkAh
Einmal meine sicht deiner dinge...
- IP-anschluß ordern-> wenigstens 5 mbit und du bleibst bei der tkom
- Hybrid S ordern-> du bleibst bei der tkom und hast den max. machbaren speed, aber teuer
-Easybell ordern-> Wenn die 3 mbit garantieren wirst du wohl mit vernünftiger hardware wenigstens 5 @ staock  heraus bekommen, es lohnt leitungstuning, wird wohl die preisgünstigste lösung sein
Wo du jetzt deine prioritäten setzt, mußt du wissen. Das kann dir keiner abnehmen.


----------



## FkAh (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

- IP-Anschluss wird ja von der Telekom soweiso umgestellt Ende des Jahres hin und wir brauchen dann nen neuen Router. Wie sieht es da eigentlich bei anderen Anbietern aus?
- Hybrid wäre soweit auf jeden Fall am einfachsten was den Aufwand der Einrichtung etc. angeht
- In der E-Mail stand in fett, dass 3000 kbit/s möglich sind, aber sie nur für 1000 kbit/s garantieren. 


Spoiler






> Hiermit erhalten Sie Ihre persönliche Bandbreitengarantie. Gerne bestätigen wir Ihnen die Verfügbarkeit von easybell ADSL2+ an folgender Adresse:
> 
> XXX
> *An Ihrer Adresse erreichen Sie voraussichtlich eine Bandbreite von 3000 kbit/s.*
> ...






Kannst du das mit dem Tuning mir mal erklären wie das geht? Hab es nämlich nicht wirklich verstanden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*



FkAh schrieb:


> Kannst du das mit dem Tuning mir mal erklären wie das geht? Hab es nämlich nicht wirklich verstanden.


Im prinzip drückst du nur den signal-rausch-abstand. Der gibt an um wieviel "lauter" das datensignal gegenüber dem hintergrund-rauschen ist. 
Wählt man also den abstand geringer, können nach hinten mehr frequenzen belegt werden und es passen so auf einen träger auch mehr daten-bits. Allerdings tut sich das modem dann auch schwerer das nutz-signal und das rauschen auseinander zu halten. (resultat-> mehr fehler, die aber teil vom modem korrigiert werden können)
Das ganze ist dann auch mit etwas fein-abstimmung verbunden, da die unkorrigierbaren fehler nich überhand nehmen dürfen. (dann wird es instabil)


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*



FkAh schrieb:


> Ich hab halt selber keine Ahnung, wie hier alles verlegt ist, wurde. Unterlagen haben wir, aber ich weiß nicht wo, weil Straße wurde ja auch alles neu gemacht und erschlossen.


 nur nebenbei, aber: den Planern dieser "Erschließung" sollte man mal einen fetten Arschtritt geben - wie kann das denn heutzutage sein, dass die da nicht mal provisorisch die nötigen Kabel mitverlegen? ^^   bzw.: vlt liegt ja sogar doch schon das passende Kabel, nur die Häuser sind halt nicht mit angeschlossen, weil die Besitzer das damals nicht wollten.


Bei uns hat der örtliche Kabelanbieter sogar extra die Straßen aufgerissen, nur um MODERNERE Kabel zu verlegen (Standardkabel waren Anfang der 90er verlegt worden) - es wohnen zwar hier viel mehr Leute pro km² als vermutlich bei euch (Köln West, ein Mietshaus mit mind 3 Stockwerken neben dem anderen), so dass es sich natürlich eher lohnt. Aber trotzdem seltsam, wenn erst kürzlich teuer die Straße erschlossen wurde, aber auf das Mitverlegen von Kabeln im Wert von vlt 20€ pro 100m verzichtet wurde ^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Wenn bei euch ein regionaler Anbieter ausgebaut hätte wüsstest du das wahrscheinlich, ist also eher nicht der Fall. Die Häuser die Vdsl50 erhalten liegen wahrscheinlich ziemlich im Zentrum und somit nah am Hauptverteiler. 

Der erstmalige Anschluss ans Kabelnetz kostet (in Verbindung mit einem 24 Monate Vertrag) in der Regel 400€, wenn bis zu 10m gegraben werden muss. Bei längeren Strecken wird es entsprechend teuer, ein bekannter bekam für etwa 30m einen Kostenvoranschlag von 6000€ und hat im Endeffekt ein Kabel vom Keller seines Nachbarn zu sich gelegt und darüber schalten lassen. 

Meine Empfehlung wäre also Hybrid. LTE kannst du damit mal testen bis du dich entschieden hast:
https://www.t-mobile.de/data-comfort-free/0,26298,28534-_,00.html


Achso, die anderen Anbieter vermarkten schon seit Jahren bis auf ganz ganz wenige Ausnahmen nurnoch IP Anschlüsse, die Umstellung kommt also so oder so.


----------



## FkAh (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

So richtig versteh ich das auch nicht Turican, sorry.  und es bleibt ja langsamer als mit dem Hybrid und hier ist man gerne gewillt ein bisschen mehr pro Monat zu bezahlen.

Aber morgen nochmal an der Hotline ein paar Sachen klären und dann geht es vermutlich zum Hybrid. LTE funktioniert hier soweit mit dem Handy übers Telekomnetz.

Mit dem Kabel verlegen ist käse, hab ich jetzt auch erst realisiert. Diese 398€ aufwärts, sowie Lageplan, den sie für den Kostenvoranschlag brauchen, bezieht sich quasi nur auf Haus, was schon an einer verkabeltn Straße steht. Wir brauchen aber 70m Weg und dann nochmal rund 5m ins Haus. Selbst wenn sich die beiden Parteien die mit auf den 70m liegen beteiligen, übersteigt es bei weitem den Preis für Hybrid und es dauert auf jeden Fall länger.
Gut es wäre stabiler, aber Kosten/ Nutzen spielen ja auch eine Rolle. 
Mit dem zuHause S wäre es auch fast eine verfünffachung bzw.  mit den 4,95€ für SpeedOn fast 17x so schnell (maximale Übertragungsraten mit LTE, würde man in der Praxis eh nicht erreichen). 

Und alles andere dauert noch länger, sprich bessere Leitungen hier, neuer Verteilerkasten etc. pp. Das kann man ja wenn man langeweile hat immernoch machen, schneller geht immer. 

Vielen Dank fürs helfen! Fürs erste bin ich bedient.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Was Turrican meint ist im Grunde dass man das Verhältnis Leistung/Stabilität zu Gunsten der Leistung verschiebt, die Modems sind (genau wie die Telekom) von Haus aus eher konservativ, damit der Betrieb möglichst stabil ist. 

Ich vermute mal ihr habt jetzt schon einen gemieteten Router, also wirds nicht so viel teurer. 

Falls noch Mobilfunkverträge mit der Telekom bestehen kann man da auch sparen (Magenta Eins). 

Halt uns auf dem laufenden.


----------



## FkAh (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Ah, ja das verstehe ich. 

Ne, den W7000V gab es damals, irgend so eine Aktion, für nen recht günstigen Einmalpreis dabei.

Einzig störend ist der Routerpreis beim Telekom Hybrid, aber immernoch günstiger als unitymedia mit Kabel verlegen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Joa, 10€ Miete sind recht knackig, leider. Dafür kostet der Tarif das gleiche, ist ja auch was.


----------



## FkAh (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

249,99€ direkt auf den Tisch auch bzw. sind die 10€ 12 Monate Mindestlaufzeit und in einem Jahr gibt es sicherlich auch was von AVM.

Zwickmühle ist nur dann wenn es nach 1 Jahr nichts gibt. Zweite Jahr Miete, wäre dann der Kaufpreis drin und so wie ich das verstehe gelten die 249,99€ für den Router nur im Moment des Vertragsabschlusses, ansonsten sinds dann die 399€.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*



FkAh schrieb:


> und es bleibt ja langsamer als mit dem Hybrid und hier ist man gerne gewillt ein bisschen mehr pro Monat zu bezahlen.


Damit hast du deine entscheidung. 
Ich hoffe auf einen erfahrungsbericht mit Hybrid S.


----------



## FkAh (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Grade noch mitgelteilt bekommen, dass unsere 3000er Leitung dann wohl noch auf 6000 RAM geschaltet wird. Der Mitarbeiter gestern sagte nichts davon, hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass wir auf IP umgestellt werden.

Aber gut anders geht nicht. Denke der Tarif wird dann heute Abend bestellt.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Wann wird die auf 6000 RAM geschaltet? Bevor Hybrid geschaltet wird?

Falls dazu eine extra AB kommt, sag mal Bescheid was genau da drauf steht. Afaik gibt es bisher Hybrid nur mit IP Anschlüssen, wobei es hieß dass es Anfang diesen Jahres auch für Leute die keinen IP Anschluss bekommen eine Möglichkeit geben wird.


----------



## FkAh (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

So hat er es mir gesagt. Aktuell sind wir auch noch analog unterwegs.

Kann aber auch nur sagen, was mir der Typ am Telefon gesagt hat. 
Wenn dann bestellt und was auf der AB dazu steht, geb ich es weiter.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

6000 RAM kann so gut wie alles bedeuten, deswegen..^^

Wir sind gespannt.  

Welchen Hybrid Speed buchst du?


----------



## FkAh (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Hybrid S, ist der einzige der hier geht und abgesehen davon würde alles andere auch keinen Sinn machen für ne 50K Leitung zu zahlen, wenn hier mal grade 6k liegt, wo 3k ankommen, wobei es mit RAM ja wohl bisschen mehr sein sollte?


EDIT:
Netzwerktechnisch bin ich nicht grade belesen.
Kann es sein, dass durch diese Umstellug im Knotenpunkt auch mehr möglich wäre als 6k? 
Weil die Leitung die im Boden liegt, ist doch auch theoretisch 50K fähig?

Ist jetzt fürs Hybrid uninteressant, aber kam mir so in den Sinn


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Afaik kann man zu den Hybrid Tarifen noch Speed dazu buchen, also z. B. 6K Festnetz + 100mbit LTE. Wie das genau aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber ich schätze mal das wirst du bald rausfinden.

Mehr als 6K wahrscheinlich eher nicht, ausser es wurde kürzlich sehr stark modernisiert. Kommt drauf an wie weit du vom Hauptverteiler weg bist. Viele Leute die in ihrem analog Tarif auf 3K kamen bekommen mit IP 5k, mehr ist doch eher selten.

Die Leitung im Boden ist "dumm", die kann alles. Das Problem ist nur dass man für höhere Geschwindigkeiten höhere Frequenzen nutzt und die werden schwächer je länger das Kabel ist. Deswegen baut die Telekom überall diese großen grauen Kästen auf, das Signal kommt dann von dort und muss nurnoch wenige 100m weit anstatt wie vorher 2km o. Ä.


----------



## FkAh (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Ja du kannst für 4,95€ por Monat SpeedOn buchen, das wäre dann von 16k auf 50k bei uns, glaube mehr ginge hier auch bei LTE bei uns nicht, sonst gehts dann denke auch noch schneller. Ist nicht Monatsweise gebunden, kann einfach gebucht werden. 6 Tage Kündigungs- und Buchungsfrist laut Hotline.

Ach na 5K wäre ja auch schonmal mehr über die Festnetzleitung. Werde ich dann aber sehen. 
Ja gut, das wird man erfahren, wenn hier mal irgendwann auf 50K ausgebaut wird, ob und wieviel hier ankommt usw.

Hybrid S ist gebucht. Router und Auftragsunterlagen kommen dann evt. diese Woche noch, dann kann ich dir nochmal was genaueres zu den 6000 RAM sagen. 
Bin mal gespannt.  Bisher auch nie Probleme mit der Telekom gehabt.

So richtig glauben kann ich es aber noch nicht, dass ich in knapp 2 Wochen in Theorie auf 22k kommen könnte. :o und für 4,95€ mehr sogar theoretisch 56k.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Bin auch gespannt. Warts ab, du willst den Speed on auch haben. Ich hatte keine 6 Monate Vdsl50 bis ich dann bei Verfügbarkeit direkt auf Vdsl100 gewechselt hab. Ich würde auch FTTH nehmen.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht wäre schön, wenn du diesen Hybrid Tarif bekommst


----------



## Decrypter (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Bei Easybell sind die Bandbreitenangaben aber auch eher sehr konservativ gehalten. Bei meinem Easybell VDSL hab ich auch vorher angefragt, was denn zu erreichen wäre. Easybell meinte dann, voraussichtlich erreichbare Bandbreite wären 50 Mbit, garantiert hat Easybell für 35 Mbit. In der Praxis kommen 80 Mbit an (bei inoffiziellen VDSL 100 Profil), wobei da die Leitung mit der AVM 3370 auch bis auf das allerletzte ausgequetscht wird. Ohne Tuning Massnahmen waren es 67 Mbit. Aber die 3370 hält den Sync nun schon seit über 1 Monat mit nur 3 dB SNRM absolut stabil. Ein wirklich verdammt gutes DSL Modem.


----------



## FkAh (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht wäre schön, wenn du diesen Hybrid Tarif bekommst


Wird folgen. Aber erstmal muss der Techniker seinen Job in der zweiten Februarwoche machen, dann muss es funktioniert und dann kann ich auch was zu schreiben. Dann kann ich ja auch große Bilder zu hochladen in null komma nix


----------



## FkAh (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

So in den letzten Stunden mal am zukünftigen Routerstandort mit dem Handy LTE gemessen. Waren immer knapp 7,2 MBit/s, egal zu welcher Uhrzeit. Stimmt also schonmal optimistisch. 
( Mehr kann ich nicht testen, weil ich durch congstar bei LTE auch auf 7,2 MBit/s gedrosselt bin)

Ist schlimmer als Weihnachten grade.


----------



## FkAh (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

@Rapante
Wenn ich online beim Auftragsstaus gucke sagt er mir
"DSL 6000 RAM ohne Splitter (3)"

Ist das schon das was du meintest?

Router ist gesetern versendet worden, kann ich mir den schonmal angucken und hinstellen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Wow, das wäre das 8mbit Profil. Bleibt spannend. 

Auf der schriftlichen Auftragsbestätigung kann es immernoch n kleineres werden, aber das nächst kleinere hat dennoch 5.6mbit.


----------



## FkAh (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Wie 8mbit, bei 6mbit Leitung? Also könnte es sein, dass wir auch über Leitung dann schon 6K bekommen?

Sollte wohl mit Router und Sim-Karte ankommen, wenn das Paket seit gestern bei der DHL ist, sollte es wohl morgen/ Samstag ankommen.

Bis zum 9.2. dauerts noch sooooooo ewig.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Ja, die Telekom hat eine etwas eigentümliche Benennung. 

Hier sind die Profile aufgezählt:
Annex J Sammelthread II (FAQ/Status 11/2013 in Posting #1) - onlinekosten.de Community

DSL 6000 kann 3.5, 5.6 oder 8.2 sein. Online werden aber nicht alle Sachen berücksichtigt, je nachdem rutschst du also doch noch in (2) ab.


----------



## FkAh (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

So langsam schnall ich das alles.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Alles nicht so einfach. 

Man will auch nicht unbedingt dass das ganze leicht zu durchschauen ist. Dafür sind wir ja da. [emoji14]


----------



## FkAh (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Hehe, ach wenn es funktioniert muss man es auch nicht verstehen. 

Wenn aber wirklich das Profil geschaltet wird und hier 6K ankommen, ärgerts mich nicht schonmal früher wenigstens auf IP gewechselt zu haben.


----------



## FkAh (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

So Router ist angekommen. Sieht sogar ziemlich chick aus. 

Schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung sagt auch DSL 6000 RAM (3). Im Text dazu steht dann stellen Bandbreite von 2k bis 6k bereit.. nur es steht da gar nichts dabei von wegens IP?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Kann sein dass ip nicht mehr erwähnt wird, weil es eh keine anderen mehr gibt. Die Geschwindigkeit könnte ein Korridor sein. Genaueres weißt du wenn geschaltet wurde.


----------



## FkAh (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Ja der Begriff Bandbreitenkorridor wird dort verwendet.


----------



## FkAh (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

So der Anschluss steht!

Hab jetzt mal DSL Leitung getestet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also da hätte man sich den Part mit Hybrid schenken können und nur auf VoIP umsteigen. 


Mit LTE kommt folgendes an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Für erste sieht es top aus.  Empfang beim LTE sind 4 von 5 Balken, aber es kommen ja eh schon die vollen 16k an.
Das ganze nun den Tag über beobachten, wie sich das ganze verhält, ob da DSL wegen RAM (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) oder LTE bisschen einknicken und dann generell mal sehen, wie die Verbindung steht.

Fürs erste sieht es aber super aus.


EDIT:
Haha ich hab grade das erste Youtube Video meines Lebens in FullHD geguckt und musste nicht warten, dass es puffert.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Also doch das 8mbit Profil, nicht schlecht. 

Sieht gut aus, jetzt noch die 100mbit Option und ab gehts. [emoji14]


----------



## FkAh (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Bin ich auch überrascht, hätten wir wohl auch einfach schonmal früher auf VoIP wechseln können.

100mbit geht hier leider gar nicht, man könnte "nur" auf 50mbit aufstocken für die 4,95€ mehr. 

Bin nun gespannt, wie es sich heute Abend verhält bezüglich LTE und auch ob weiterhin 6k stabil ankommen per DSL.


Hat aber alles bestens geklappt mit dem Umstellen. 
Telefon kann aktuell nur raustelefonieren, aber keine Eingehenden. Braucht meist bis 20:30 bis es funktioniert, selten bis zum nächsten Tag laut Techniker vor ein paar Tagen.
Router hat das alte 63 Zeichen Wlan Passwort nicht genommen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Hinterher ist man immer klüger.^^

DSL dürfte stabil laufen, LTE hängt natürlich von der Auslastung ab. 

Da hat der Techniker recht. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, führ mal ein ausgehendes Gespräch auf Festnetz für mind. 30 Sekunden. 
Wieso sollte der Router das alte PW nehmen? Oder wolltest es ändern?


----------



## FkAh (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Denke ich mal, aber nie den Tag vor dem Abend loben. 
LTE bin ich auch recht gespannt, da hier die Gegend sag ich mal im Schnitt dünn besiedelt ist, denke ich aber mal, dass sich nichts bis kaum ändert, aber ich werde es sehen.

Telefon hat meist eh nur ein zweimal die Woche was zu tun. 

Ja ich wollte ändern und dann das 63 Zeichen PW einsetzen, was wir früher hatten, weil es alle Geräte hier auch hinterlegt haben. Aber da spuckt er immer
"Ungültige Eingabe! Bitte vergeben Sie einen WLAN-Schlüssel (16 Stellen empfohlen)!"
aus. An der Länge liegt es nicht, aber Sonderzeichen sollte er ja auch nehmen, wenn es der alte Speedwort W700V genommen hat, aber dann gibts eben ein neues, auch kein Ding.
Hab einfach mal den Schlüssel eingesetzt und Zeichen für Zeichen gelöscht. Er hat nen Problem mit \ Wenn ich das lösche, nimmt er es.


EDIT:
Haha ja geil.. 
Grade ne offizielle Pressemitteilung gesehen.
"werden bis Ende 2015 somit über vorgenanntes schnelles Internet durch die Vectoring-Technik verfügen können." Bezieht sich auf meinen Vorwahlbereich und mein Dörfchen wird auch namentlich erwähnt.
Naja gut, werden dann aus den 5€ mehr monatlich für 50k über LTE, 5€ mehr für 50k DSL und 50k LTE.^^


EDIT2:
Um die Uhrzeit jetzt sind 21,65 Mb/s drin, also 1 Mb/s weniger als heute nachmittag. Sieht also top aus. 
Zuschalten von LTE im laufenden Betrieb geht auch ohne Probleme, spriuch kein Abbruch oder Pingprobs oder so,  reines Spielen über LTE ebenfalls kein Ding, Ping überall deutlich runter (WoT von 70-100 auf 20-50), einzig größere Datei runterladen muss ich mal noch testen, ob es da zu Abbrüchen kommt. 1,66GB haben vorhin aber auch einwandfrei funktioniert (iOS 8.1.3)

Nur telefonieren aus dem D1 Netz auf Festnetz hier funktioniert weiterhin nicht. Mal sehen ob es sich bis morgen geklärt hat.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Und, klappt jetzt alles? 

Theoretisch wäre Magenta M (50k) ein Upgrade, somit kannst du evtl auch vor Ende der Laufzeit aus dem Hybrid. Wird man dann sehen. Vielleicht kriegt ihr ja auch direkt Vdsl100. Wenns hier LTE gäbe hätte ich wohl ne 200/80 Leitung.


----------



## FkAh (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DSL-Anbieter wechsel? // Telekom Hybrid*

Jo, wollte nachher mal den Startpost editieren oder einfach ein neues Thema machen und nochmal kurz alles zusammen schreiben, gibt ja denke auch andere Leute, die damit überlegen; spätestens wenn es März deutschlandweit vermarktet wird.
Bin grade nun am BF4 CTE runterladen, um mal zu sehen, ob das alles auch über längere Zeit mit LTE stabil ist.

Mit den 50k muss man dann sehen, erstmal sind dei 22k noch mega schnell.


----------



## FkAh (14. Februar 2015)

So hab nun den Startpost editiert und bisschen was zusammengeschrieben.

Wenn noch Fragen bestehen, immer raus damit!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Februar 2015)

Kleiner Fehler ist drin, die Tarife kosten das gleiche, man muss nur den teureren Router mieten.


----------



## FkAh (14. Februar 2015)

Ach? na dann änder ich das mal.


----------



## Bonkorst (18. Juni 2015)

FkAh schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, ziemlich geil!



Genau dieses Statement kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Vor allem wenn man vorher nur eine sehr langsame Leitung nutzen konnte und sonst keine Alternativen besaß. Selbst saß ich all die Jahre mit einer DSL light Leitung fest und habe nun durch Magenta Hybrid ein komplett neues Surferlebnis bzw. überhaupt ein Surferlebnis. 

Die Geschwindigkeit liegt bei mir nun immer bei über 10 Mbit/s - eher schneller. Etwas musste ich durch den schlechten Routerstandort noch mit einer LTE Antenne nachhelfen. Erst dann konnte ich diese Leistung erzielen. Meine Erfahrungen und die Bilder von der montierten Antenne habe ich auf allnetflatvergleich.net hinterlassen.

Hat jemand von euch eine LTE Antenne im Einsatz? Wenn ja, welche? Ich bin auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt.


----------



## dekay55 (24. Juni 2015)

Also ich muss sagen..... das ist der lezte scheis der mir der lezten Zeit untergekommen ist, vieleicht nicht jetzt das LTE direkt, aber der ganze mist der dabei umgestellt wird und die Hardware die einen auf die Palme treibt.
Kurzfassung 
Ich habn Kunden der wohnt mitten in der Pampa mit 3 Haeusern um ihn rum. Es gab nur DSL 2000, also hat er sich den Magenta Hybrid M geholt, dazu den Speedport Hybrid und da er ne Eumex ISDN Anlage hat die weiterfunktionieren soll hat er gleichzeitig den Speedport ISDN Adapter mitgenommen der 2  ISDN Anschlüsse bereitstellt. 
Tag der Umstellung, lt Aussage der Tcom, bis 19 uhr ist umgestellt. Um 18 uhr zum Kunden alles vorbereitet und warten, und warten kurz nach 19 Uhr mein Kunde ruft bei der Tcom an, ja umgestellt wird bis 20 uhr aber dann auf jeden fall. 20:30 mein Kunde ruft wieder bei der Tcom an, ja ne umgestellt wird erst zwischen 23-24 uhr ( für mein Kunden ganz toll der hat sein Büro im Haus und wenn am naechsten Morgen kein Fax und Internet geht, gaaanz schlecht ) Ich um 6 am naechsten Tag zum Kunden hin, umgestellt war, ich klemm alles an, Internet geht, LTE geht ( aber maximal 6.7mbit weil shit empfang ) also Telefonnummern einrichten ( anmerkung er hat seine Telefonnummern vom ISDN Anschluss übernommen 8 Stk sinds ) Nummer 1, nicht aktzeptiert, Nummer 2, nicht aktzeptiert, usw usw usw. Kunde leicht in Panik, ruft Tcom an ..... ja ne das mit den Nummern das kann bis mittags dauern bis das System die übernommen hat, erst dann kann man die auch einrichten.  Mittags dann war kurz nach 14 uhr, Nummern einrichten und siehe da es geht. Voller vorfreude gehe über die ISDN Anlage anzuklemmen, Speedport ISDN Adapter angeklemmt ins Kundencenter gegangen um diesen auch Anzumelden. 
Anmeldung 1, Fehlgeschlagen
Anmeldung 2, Fehlgeschlagen
Anmeldung 3, Fehlgeschlagen 
usw usw usw..... 
Also am Hybrid notdürftig Fax und Telefon Analog angeschlossen ( was mich nerven gekostet hat, probiert mal 2 Faxnummer an Anschluss 2 vom Hybrid anzumelden ..... geht einfach nicht Bug in der Firmware, Ende vom Lied eine Faxnummer auf Anschluss 1 2 Telefonnummern aufn Anschluss 2, anders gings einfach nicht ) 
Tcom angerufen zum Techniker verbinden lassen,  der erklaert mir  das ich den ISDN Adapter ne weile dran lassen soll das dauert nen paar stunden bis der sich bei der Tcom registriert hat erst dann kann man ihn anmelden. 
Am naechsten Tag zum Kunden, Speedport ISDN Adapter anmelden... Funzt, ISDN Funzt. ISDN Anlage einrichten, Funzt sogar nur die Nummernzuordnung nunja das war nen Problem mit der Eumex. Zufrieden nach hause um ins Schöne Wochenende zu gehen, Samstag morgen klingelt mein Telefon ..... ISDN Geht nemmer, im halbschlaf hin, ISDN wech, mein blick faellt auf den Speedport ISDN Adapter datt ding leuchtet nich mehr, alles mögliche ausprobiert, datt ding leuchtet nemmer und macht auch nix im Netzwerk, Nochmal kurz ins Handbuch geschaut, dort steht, "Leuchtet Nicht : Ursache = Defekt"
Tcom angerufen, ja kann mal vorkommen, also neuen schicken lassen, Montags wieder zum Kunden neuen ISDN Adapter angeschlossen, datt ding leuchtet nicht ..... wieder alles mögliche probiert, datt ding geht nich. Nochmal angerufen noch einen schicken lasse und mich von so nem komischen Techniker blöd anmachen lassen. Naechster Tag neuer Adapter da, angeschlossen ...... das ding ist Kaputt. Nochmal angerufen neuen schicken lassen und diesmal drauf bestanden das ein Neugeraet geschickt wird ( die haben nur gebrauchte ersatztgeraete versendet ) Heute isses angekommen, ich klemm das neue Ding an faengt an zu stinken .... nuja LED war auch nie an. So nun liegen da 4 Kaputte ISDN Adapter, mein Kunde hat seit 2 wochen kein ISDN mehr. Und die Telekom nunja die sind ratlos oder tun so und reden sich raus. Heut hab ich mal bisl intensiver geforscht und mir ist was augefallen, der Speedport Hybrid hat automatisch nen Firmware Update gemacht und danach ging kein ISDN Adapter mehr, und der Tcom Easysupport meldet seit heute das eine "neue Firmware" vorhanden waere, ich mal nachgeschaut das ist keine neue Firmware das ist ne alte Firmware die empfohlen wird und im Changelog der alten Firmware steht drinne "Unterstützung für Speedport ISDN Adapter hinzugefügt" 
Find ich ganz witzig denn die Firmware die auf dem Speedport neu drauf war gibts auch garnicht mehr zum runterladen die wurde gelöscht es gibt nur ne vorgaengerversion..... ein Schelm wer böses denkt ..... 

Ende vom Lied ist übrigends das ich eine Vodafone Easybox 803 genommen hab, bisl an der Firmware gebastelt vorallem das die kiste Annex J faehig ist und das interne DSL Modem deaktiviert ist und diese jetzt als ISDN Adapter nehme, das ding ist der Vodafone LTE Router und es hat ne ISDN Buchse und klemmen für den S0 Bus, und ich habs doch tatsaechlich hingebogen das die Easybox nun als SIP Gateway dient hinter dem Speedport Hybrid am Tcom anschluss und das scheis ISDN GEHT   Morgen kommt dann die naechste Hürde und der Grund warum die ISDN Anlage unbedingt weiterbetrieben werden muss, der grund nennt sich "Telekom Doorline"  


Ich kann nur jeden viel Spass wünschen der sich Magenta zulegt und seine ISDN Anlage weiterbetreiben muss.

Aber eins kann ich sagen, obwohl die Post streikt waren die Pakete von der Telekom an naechsten Tag punkt 10 uhr immer da.

Was LTE antennen angeht, kann ich die Tage berichtet, mein Kunde hat sich eine gekauft die sollte die Tage ankommen.


----------



## schaoli (14. Juli 2015)

Hab mir das hetzt auch bestellt und bin erstmal gespannt. Da ich kein isdn verwende, sollten sich die Probleme noch in Grenzen halten.

Ich weiss momentan nir nicht, ob ich eine 1800mhz antenne , oder eine 2600mhz antenne kaufen muss......empfang bei mir istm mit dem handy in der lte zelle nur durchschnittlich und ich haette gerne eine perfekte verbindung da ich dem 100mb lte speedoptin gebucht habe.


----------



## norse (14. Juli 2015)

Frag die Telekom welches Band bei dir genutzt wird, dann weißt du welches Antenne du brauchst ....


----------



## guss (20. Juli 2015)

Am Donnerstag stelle ich mein Elternhaus auf den Hybrid Tarif um. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie das laufen wird. Derzeit rennt dort LTE und Telefon über ISDN mit noch einer uralten analogen TK Anlage, ich glaube Eumex 306. Bis vor einem Jahr war nur DSL light möglich. Aber es wurde ausgebaut und man kann nun VDSL 50 buchen. Insgesamt sollte ich dann sogar günstiger weg kommen als bisher, wenn auch nur knapp, weil der Hybrid Router monatlich 10 EUR kostet.

Guten LTE Empfang habe ich nur auf dem Speicher, da habe ich auch eine Aussenantenne montiert. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es problemlos klappt, ein Kabel vom Speicher in den Keller zu legen, wo das DSL rein kommt. Wenn ich mich richtig informiert habe, kann man dafür ein normales LAN Kabel verwenden. Ein Leerrohr liegt soviel ich weiss. Und dann müsste eigentlich noch ein Kabel zurück, weil die analoge TK steht im Keller und die müsste ja mit dem Speedport Hybrid verdrahtet werden. Mal schauen, ob ich das alles klappt und vor allem, ob ich das übers Wochenende fertig bekomme. Am Sonntag geht es zurück in die Schweiz mit 250 mbit/s 

Edit: Ich lese gerade erst den Beitrag von dekay55. Zum Glück lasse ich die ISDN Geräte auslaufen. Meine Eltern haben nur analog Geräte. Ich war der einzige, der dort ISDN Geräte verkabelt hatte. 

In Punkto LTE Antenne kann ich diese empfehlen. Die läuft seit August 2012 tadellos und der Empfang ist super. Ohne Antenne so gut wie kein Empfang, mit voller Ausschlag am Speedport LTE von der Telekom. Die sollte ja mit dem Hybrid genauso funktionieren hoffe ich mal.

Edit: Für den Speedport Hybrid kann ich die Antenne weiterhin empfehlen. Allerdings nicht das zugehörige Anschlusskabel vom gleichen Hersteller. Die Anschlüsses dieses Kabels werden normalerweise mit "Feststellmuttern" auf den Antennenanschluss des Routers geschraubt. Beim Speedport Hybrid kommt jedoch keine Verbindung zu stande. Erst wenn man die Schraubanschlüsse des Kabels abschneidet und das Kabel direkt anschliesst funktioniert es. Beim Speedport LTE funktionierte das Kabel einwandfrei.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. Juli 2015)

Warum Hybrid wenns schon VDSL 50 gibt?


----------



## guss (21. Juli 2015)

Warum nicht Hybrid? So wie ich das gelesen habe, sehe ich ausser 5 EUR mehr Kosten pro Monat nur Vorteile. Ich hatte auch gehofft, dass die Ausfallsicherheit noch mal besser wird, wenn das eine nicht läuft, rennt das andere noch. Gibt es Nachteile, die ich nicht sehe?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Juli 2015)

Auf 24 Monate gesehen 240€ Routermiete statt 60€ Routerkauf.


----------



## guss (27. Juli 2015)

Magenta Zuhause M Hybrid mit VDSL 50 läuft. Die Installation am Wochenende hat gut geklappt. Gekämpft habe ich nur etwas mit dem Crimpen der RJ45 Stecker und die LTE Antennenanschlüsse passten nicht auf den Speedport Hybrid, obwohl es eigentlich die gleichen, wie beim Speedport LTE sein sollen. Ich konnte die Muttern aber nicht so weit anziehen, dass die Antenne Kontakt bekommen hätte. Etwas ärgerlich, aber nachdem ich die Stecker abgeschnitten hatte und die Anschlüsse so aufgesteckt habe, war der Empfang super.

Die Installation seitens der Telekom nenne ich mal vorbildlich. SMS wann umgeschaltet wird, dann eine Smarthone App zum Einrichten des Speedports, welche wirklich genial ist. Kein Eintippen von Anschlusskennung oder Passwörtern mehr, einfach den QR Code abscannen und fertig. Wirklich gut. 

Telefon funktionierte auch sofort. Die Einrichtung des Telefons über das Kundencenter bequem im Internet gefällt mir sehr gut.

WLAN To Go finde ich eine klasse Sache und habe ich sofort aktiviert. In der Schweiz nutze ich das schon länger. Ich bin bei der nächsten Reise mal gespannt, ob ich mich bei den Telekom HotSpots wirklich kostenfrei einwählen kann. Der Test steht noch aus.

Geschwindigkeit ist super, aber schwankte doch sehr stark auf speedtest.net, je nachdem welchen Server ich hatte, waren zwischen 30.000 und 86.000(!!!) mbit/s alles drin. Ist das normal, dass das bei VDSL so schwankt? 

Ich bin jedenfalls bisher begeistert. Mit dem Anschluss könnte ich fast in mein kleines Dorf zurück ziehen 

Was mich immer wieder verwundert ist, dass alles über zwei kleine Kupferkabel läuft. Ich habe mal ein Foto gemacht. Der Telefon Hausanschluss muss vermutlich in den 70er Jahren in unsere Hütte gelegt worden sein und ist noch immer der gleiche. Die zwei unprofessionell abgehenden Kabel links im Bild gehen an den Hausanschluss und darüber rennt nun alles. Ich finde das schon eine echt starke Leistung, dass über 2 Drähte heute 50.000 mbit/s rattern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (6. Januar 2016)

hey,
da mein 1&1 vertrag ende februar endlich ausläuft, bin ich auch sehr an dem hybrid angebot interessiert.
wie sind den jetzt so die langzeiterfahrung mit magenta hybrid?
speziell auch wegen ping und gaming? (router so konfiguriert das er bei spielen nur dsl nutzt?)
bei uns ist nur ne 16mbit leitung drin, wovon im haus ca 11,2 mbits ankommen.
kabeldeutschland und unitymedia würden hier zwar 200mbits zur verfügung stellen, aber da soll es ja teilweise viele probleme wegen IPv6 und shared IPv4 geben und die pings sollen teilweise katastrophal sein.
ich bin da auch ein echter laie was das betrifft, ich dachte einfach den anbieter nehmen der am meisten bandbreite bereitstellt und den besten preis hat, wen man dann aber etwas weiter forscht tauchen viele probleme auf
Laut Karte soll eine Telecom Antenne nur 100m vom haus entfernt sein.
kann dazu morgen mal ein screenshot machen, bin gerade nur mit dem handy online.
wäre ganz cool wen man den review etwas erweitern könnte mit der erfahrung nach einem jahr


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Januar 2016)

zocken nur über DSL geht und lohnt sich auch
Hardwareluxx hat sogar ne aktuelle Anleitung dafür erstellt
Anleitung: Speedport Hybrid für Gaming optimieren - Hardwareluxx


----------



## fatlace (6. Januar 2016)

ja das es möglich ist und besser sein soll online nur mit dsl zu zocken, ist mir bewusst.
wie siehts dann aus wen ich gerade am zocken bin und meine freundin übern laptop oder ps4 einen film streamt? 
was ich auch noch nicht rausgefunden habe ob man die ps4 auch nur ans dsl binden kann wegen besserem ping.
wäre aber irgendwie auch doof wen man dann ein spiel im psn kauft und dann nur die dsl leitung benutzt.
alles nicht so einfach


----------

